

Show HN: Review my App (Android)- Sqardius - sqardius

Hi all,<p>I just launched the project I was working on lately, and I need advice on everything, and especially on how to promote it and spread the word.<p>Sqardius allows you to share and view pictures around you, and save them for others who will be there later.<p>Here the link: http://www.sqardius.net
======
sqardius
A clickable link: <http://www.sqardius.net>

